# Help with size



## Raine Ranch Minis (Apr 12, 2011)

Ok So foundation is the smallest Pony, then Classic is next, and then what? And what are the height break downs? I know very little about Ponies and want to clarify things.


----------



## Davie (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm fairly new to Ponies so I'll try and help. Foundation is not based on height. A pony can be "Foundation Seal" if in 4 generations the horses do not have a "B" in their registration number or show that the horse is other than Shetland (ie: Americana or Hackney). Classics can have horses with "B" and horses other than Shetland such as the Hackney.

Modern Shetlands have two major height divisions if older than 3 yrs: Over is 43" to 46" and the Under is 43" and Under. 2 Yr olds Overs are 42: but not more than 44.5" and the Unders are 42" and Under. Yearlings Overs are 41" to 43" and Unders are 41" or Under

Classics are as follows:

3 Yr and over: Over - 42" to 46", Unders 42" or under

2 Yr olds: Overs are 41" to 44.5", Unders and 41" and under

Yearlings: Overs are 4)' to 43", Unders are 40" and Under

Foundation Shetlands:

Height is not to exceed 42"

3 Yr Olds and Older: 42" and under

2 Yr olds: 41" and under

Yearling: 40" and Under

Foal of Current Year not to exceed 38"

Shetlands must hav the heel height measured and it can not exceed 1 3/4" including the plate if shod.

No cross entering will be allowed between Classic and Modern classes at the same show.

No cross entering will be allowed between Classic and Foundation classes with the exception of youth halter, color, group halter, and Classic performance classes-unless an equivalent Foundatio Perfornace class is not offered.

I know others will join in and if I have anything wrong I hope they correct me but I did take the measurements out of the rulebook.

I have discovered that ponies are so much fun.


----------



## TomEHawk (Apr 12, 2011)

Davie did a good job of listing the hieght divisions and yes, the foundations are generally smaller than the other shetland divisions but ths is not always true. There are classics just as small if not smaller and the few times when a modern will be as small as the foundations.

The only thing wrong with Davie's post is not all shetlands cannot have over 1 3/4" heel. Classics & Foundtaions cannot have over the 1 3/4" rather shod or unshod. Moderns can have what ever they want as long as the measure into their hieght division.


----------



## Minimor (Apr 13, 2011)

Classics have a maximum heel length of 1 3/4" but for Foundations it is only 1 1/2" (that hasn't changed, has it?)


----------



## TomEHawk (Apr 13, 2011)

The foundation heel maximum heel length is now 1 3/4". It was changed to mirror the classics in 2008.


----------



## Davie (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks Jason, I know if I had something wrong someone would help me out and correct it. Hope to see you at some of the shows. Jan T. leased Illusion and Ernie will be showing him so you may come across him in your neck of the woods.


----------



## Minimor (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh, good to know--somehow I missed that rule change--obviously read the old rule book and then never looked at that particular rule when I got the updates!


----------

